# World of Warcraft 6.1- black screen on start under Wine 1.8.39 with GeForce 760 GTX



## link08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Greetings,

FreeBSD version: 10.1-Release
Nvidia graphic card: GeForce GTX 760
Nvidia driver version: 346.59 (released just a few days ago)
Wine version: 1.8.39
World of Warcraft: 6.1, installed on Windows

SET gxApi "OpenGL" - configured in Config.wtf file

When I run Wow.exe I get black screen. I can hear cinematics sound and even keyboard work, because I can cancel cinematics by pressing ESC and then I see warcraft style cursor - but no image at all, only black screen.

I tried to downgrade wine version, but then I get error that DirectX is not installed.

I tried to downgrade NVidia driver, but it have no effect on the problem.

As GUI I use slim+mate desktop.

I bought this graphic card specifically to make gaming on FreeBSD and really hope it will work. May be someday all games will be moved to the cloud and this will not be a problem at all, but now I do not have such opportunity.

- What else can I do to resolve the problem?
- Is there any experience of running Mac OS X games on FreeBSD? Because WoW have Mac OS X official version.

Time is of the essence.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 9, 2015)

Were did you get Wine 1.8.39 from? Latest Wine version is 1.7.40...
And x11/nvidia-driver is at 346.47. Where did you get those version numbers from?
I am just going to assume that you have installed the latest versions of x11/nvidia-driver and emulators/i386-wine-devel from the ports tree.

If you want to use OpenGL in Wine with NVIDIA's driver you have to run `/usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh` first.


----------



## link08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tobik, thank you for reply.

NVidia driver was released 2 days ago
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83690/en-us

I installed i386-wine-devel, because i386-wine give "DirectX not installed" error.

I'll run the script in about 30 min and will post result.


----------



## link08 (Apr 9, 2015)

I run the script `/usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh` and now stable version of wine do not show "DirectX not install error". But the problem is the same on Wine 1.6.2. When I run Wow.exe I get black screen with cinematic music but no video.

Also it's odd that while running `/usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh` it says that detected NVidia-driver is 346.47, not 346.59, which I am sure I installed.

Output of running Wow.exe

```
root@taras-pc:/home/taras # wine /mnt/Windows/World\ of\ Warcraft/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x0 1 0x0 0
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x160f000 0 0x33fe58 4
p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/local/lib/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: /usr/local/lib/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: unsupported file layout
err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution.
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 109d wp=00000001 lp=00000000
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0181d860
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0181d860
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0181d860
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0181d860
err:listview:LISTVIEW_WindowProc unknown msg 1091 wp=ffffffff lp=0181d860
fixme:winhttp:WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported
fixme:mpr:WNetGetUniversalNameW (L"Z:\\mnt\\Windows\\World of Warcraft\\World of Warcraft\\data\\data", 0x00000001, 0x181e9d0, 0x181e9cc): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x181ed68,0x00000000), stub!
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 760/PCIe/SSE2", version "2.1.2 NVIDIA 346.59").
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x181ec18,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x181f0f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x181f038,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x181eed8,0x00000000), stub!
err:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken Unhandled Token Information class 28!
fixme:advapi:BuildSecurityDescriptorW (0x0,0x0,1,0x181faa0,0,0x0,0x153738,0x181fa98,0x181fafc) stub!
err:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken Unhandled Token Information class 28!
fixme:advapi:BuildSecurityDescriptorW (0x0,0x0,1,0x181faa0,0,0x0,0x153738,0x181fa98,0x181fafc) stub!
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Audio",0x5e0f658): stub
```

Content of config.wtf file

```
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxMaximize "0"
```

Also I would like to repeat question about emulation Mac OS X. Is there any experience of emulating Mac OS X environment to run games designed for Mac OS X?


----------



## link08 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Shortly*:
WoW works on i386 distribution.
Updating of WoW though Blizzard launcher work only on wine-devel 1.7.41.

*Long*:

Hey guys!

Finally I have a minute to write about my experience with this problem.

I abandoned trying to install WoW on amd64 and installed i386 distribution instead. On i386 it work from the first time.

- Performance of WoW is much slower than on Windows.
There is battleground called Alterac in WoW and on this battleground there are 80 people (2 teams of 40 people) fighting against each other. On Windows I had lags only if there are more than 20-30 people fighting on 1 place. On FreeBSD I have lags even when there are 10 people fighting around me. This is CPU problem. I have Core2Duo CPU, but I do not understand why performance degradation is so big. I do not use DirectX WoW client and wine is not busy translating DirectX into OpenGL. Anyway I am going to buy new CPU (Core i5-2500) soon so I will update if the situation became better. I do not want to dig further until I will buy new CPU. But performance degradation is only on Alterac for me. While I am questing or running around there absolutely no lags. I have about 50-60 fps while running around.

- OpenGL WoW client support only low graphics. This is Blizzard problem, but I thank to them anyway that WoW have OpenGL client even on low graphics.

- WoW cinematics do not work on OpenGL client 

- To start WoW using opengl client it's needed to set 
	
	



```
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```
 in Config.wtf file located in WTF folder and write '-opengl' after WoW.exe each time you start WoW. For example: `wine World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl`

- Blizzard launcher, which is needed to update WoW client works only on wine-devel 1.7.41. It's so sad that there is no way to update WoW from WoW itself, like it was in Catalysm expansion.

- About emulation of Mac OS X WoW client I still have no information. It seems that it might be possible but there is just no such emulators written by anyone. Also what I learned is that Mac OS X is much further from FreeBSD as people use to think and it's a myth that these 2 systems are almost the same.

I do not know if this thread should be marked as abandoned or solved, as I abandoned trying to start WoW on amd64 and switch to i386, where it works from the first time.

Lok'tar ogar!


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice that you got it working.

For the sake of any future readers of this thread: I believe you got yourself into that problem in the first place by insisting to install the absolute latest NVIDIA driver (i.e installing it not from ports or packages). That it works now on FreeBSD/i386 is probably just a side effect of you reinstalling everything and thus fixing your version problems.



link08 said:


> - About emulation of Mac OS X WoW client I still have no information. It seems that it might be possible but there is just no such emulators written by anyone. Also what I learned is that Mac OS X is much further from FreeBSD as people use to think and it's a myth that these 2 systems are almost the same.



There is http://www.darlinghq.org/, but it is very, very unlikely that you are able to run any OS X app with it at this point. Also development seems to have stalled.

OS X happened to use some code from FreeBSD but that's about it. More info here.


----------



## link08 (Apr 26, 2015)

Tobik, thank you for pointing me to http://www.darlinghq.org/ project I will have a look when I will have time.

I have another hard drives and I will install amd64 again with NVidia driver from ports and post the results. I hope I will be able to do this on next weekends.


----------

